# Suche Durchflussmesser



## klaus1 (1 August 2010)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 0815 Durchflussmesser, der mir erkennt, ob die Badewanne befüllt wird oder nicht.
Ich möchte jedoch nicht die bestehende Wasserleitung öffnen und den reinhnängen. Dachte an Magnet oder so.
Hat jemand eine Idee für meine Beckhoff? 
Es genügt der Impuls ob Wasser fließt...
Grund dafür ist ein Heizkörper in sehr knappem Abstand (60cm) zur Badewanne, der elektr. beheizt wird, und stromlos geschalten werden soll..
Danke,
Klaus


----------



## Sockenralf (1 August 2010)

Hallo,

das mit dem Magneten habe ich nicht ganz verstanden --> wie soll das funktionieren?

PS: schon mal Gedanken gemacht, was passiert, wenn dein Durchflußmesser / die Steuerung versagt?
Davon würde ich die "GÜTE" der Geschichte abhängig machen


MfG


----------



## Proxy (1 August 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 0815 Durchflussmesser, der mir erkennt, ob die Badewanne befüllt wird oder nicht.
> Ich möchte jedoch nicht die bestehende Wasserleitung öffnen und den reinhnängen. Dachte an Magnet oder so.
> ...



Wie bekommst du dann mit das kein Wasser mehr in der Badewanne ist? Bzw ob jemand badet?

Versetz lieber deinen Heizkörper


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Zwei Drähte in die Wanne hängen lassen und den Widerstand messen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2010)

deute ich das richtig das du mit deinen Mindestabständen, elektrische
Betriebsmittel zur Badewanne nicht klar kommst. Jetzt willst du über-
wachen ob jemand badet und dann die Heizung abschalten.

Das meinst du aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft, oder....?


----------



## centipede (1 August 2010)

[ironie]
Für so eine Anwendung muss man ja schon eine F-CPU verwenden
[/ironie]

Gruß,
centi


----------



## Aventinus (1 August 2010)

[ironie]
Du mußt nach erkanntem Durchfluss durch deine Wasserleitung die Heizung länger ausgeschaltet lassen. Mittlere Badezeit nehme ich mit einer Stunde an, plus 100% Reserve...

Ich schlage die Verwendung des Bausteins F-TOF vor
[/ironie]

Ich kann dir von deiner Lösung nur abraten, sicher wird das nie...


----------



## Paule (1 August 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> deute ich das richtig das du mit deinen Mindestabständen, elektrische
> Betriebsmittel zur Badewanne nicht klar kommst. Jetzt willst du über-
> wachen ob jemand badet und dann die Heizung abschalten.


@Helmut: Das ist sicher ein neuer Teil der ISO 13849-? 

@Klaus: Probiere es mal mit einer Duschwand, Tür geschlossen Freigabe Heizung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> @Klaus: Probiere es mal mit einer Duschwand, Tür geschlossen Freigabe Heizung.


 
klaus probier das nicht, elektrische Betriebsmittel haben nichts in der 
Schutzzone von Badewannen bzw. Duschen zu suchen


----------



## nade (1 August 2010)

Hier muß ich wohl auf Schlampigkeit hinweisen. NACH VDE 0100-701 dürfen NUR Festangeschlossene Geräte mit SELV oder PELV installiert sein. Nebendem, das diese auch noch vom Hersteller dafür zugelassen sein müssen.

Also nimm deinen Heizkörper und setze ihn MINDESTENS noch 30cm weiter weg.


----------



## MSB (1 August 2010)

Was ich ja vor allem cool finde, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man die Heizung im Bad dann wirklich mal benötigt,
eben beim Baden/Duschen würdest du diese dann abschalten. 

Da die meisten heute gängigen Elektro-Heizungen, wenns nicht grad so ein oller Öl-Radiator ist, auf dem Prinzip der Strahlungswärme beruhen,
wird das da dann verhältnismäßig schnell verhältnismäßig kalt.

P.S. wenn die oben angesprochenen 60cm der Abstand vom Wannenrand sind, dann ist das ganze selbst nach VDE0100-701 kein Problem,
da außerhalb Bereich 2, und somit sicherheitstechnisch kein Thema.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nade (1 August 2010)

MSB schrieb:


> Was ich ja vor allem cool finde, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt wo man die Heizung im Bad dann wirklich mal benötigt,
> eben beim Baden/Duschen würdest du diese dann abschalten.
> 
> Da die meisten heute gängigen Elektro-Heizungen, wenns nicht grad so ein oller Öl-Radiator ist, auf dem Prinzip der Strahlungswärme beruhen,
> ...


Sorry 60cm sind genau der Bereich, in dem die Zone 1 gillt. Somit NO GO. Nur gut, das wir hier nicht in Luxenburg sind, die messen wirklich alles erst nach, bevor überhaupt bei einem Neubau ein Hausanschluss installiert wird.
Aber ist ok. Wenn du für deine Frau eine gute Lebensversicherung hast, und loswerden willst.... Kannst dir dann auch die teuren FI´s sparen.....


----------



## MSB (1 August 2010)

Also nichts für ungut Nade, aber meine VDE widerspricht dir hier eindeutig!




Ist jetzt natürlich ein wenig Wortklauberei, aber wenn das Ding 60+x vom Wannenrand entfernt ist,
befindet man sich in überhaupt keinen Bereich mehr ...

P.S. Der 30mA FI ist natürlich in diesem Fall trotzdem Pflicht ... nicht das das missverstanden wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 August 2010)

60cm sind richtig, für fest installierte
Geräte. Den Radiator darfst du einfach
mit ins Bad nehmen.


----------



## klaus1 (2 August 2010)

Nun mal zum klarstellen. Der Heizkörper wird direkt ohne Steckdose angeschlossen. es handelt sich um ein Modell der Firma zender.
Der Anschluss liegt 70cm über der Badewanne.

Ich denke die Schutzzone von mind. 60cm ist schon OK!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Nun mal zum klarstellen. Der Heizkörper wird direkt ohne Steckdose angeschlossen. es handelt sich um ein Modell der Firma zender.
> Der Anschluss liegt 70cm über der Badewanne.
> 
> Ich denke die Schutzzone von mind. 60cm ist schon OK!



Nur mal zum klarstellen, einen dusseligeren
platz konnte Mann nicht finden für den
Heizkörper...


----------



## MSB (2 August 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Nun mal zum klarstellen. Der Heizkörper wird direkt ohne Steckdose angeschlossen. es handelt sich um ein Modell der Firma zender.
> Der Anschluss liegt 70cm über der Badewanne.
> 
> Ich denke die Schutzzone von mind. 60cm ist schon OK!



. Ende Aus, der Heizkörper darf an dieser Stelle "über" der Wanne nicht sein,
von daher hat sich jedwede Diskussion an der Stelle erledigt.

Das Ding muss da weg!

Die 60cm wären "neben" der Wanne ...


----------



## Paule (2 August 2010)

klaus1 schrieb:


> Der Anschluss liegt 70cm über der Badewanne.


Darüber geht ja wohl gar nicht!

Aus VDE0100:


> Im Schutzbereich von Duschecken und Baderäumen dürfen keine Leitungen im oder unter Putz verlegt werden. Ausgenommen von diesem Verbot sind im Schutzbereich von Baderäumen senkrecht verlegte Leitungen zur Versorgung von ortsfesten Heißwassergeräten oder Spiegelleuchten.


Deine Heizung zählt da nicht dazu!


----------



## nade (2 August 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Darüber geht ja wohl gar nicht!
> 
> Aus VDE0100:
> 
> ...


Mein reden. Habs nur nicht sooo ausführlich geschrieben.


----------

